# manual setting of zone control valve?



## kwo7736 (12 mo ago)

Hello, all. New to the forum, doing (almost) all my own sprinkler system maintenance but have a technical question about zone control valves...

I know that each zone has its own valve and the valves have a "stem" that can be rotated ~1/4 turn to open/close flow to that zone. Does that manual control function independently from the electrical signal from the controller? *Is there a certain position that the stem needs to be in when not in use (I assume "off" if the controller is not running that zone).*


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Correct. Leave the solenoid in the off position when not in use or when operating with a controller/timer. Turning it to the on position would be for manual operation.


----------



## kwo7736 (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the prompt reply!


----------

